# Stupid question maybe…



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

This is Hannah. I was told she’s an Easter Egger when I got her, and she does lay green eggs. When I show her to people though they ask if she’s a leghorn. Are they the same thing or can they be both?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can see why they ask. But a leghorn has a massive single comb, even the hens. 

I ask all sorts of questions out of curiosity. You won't find us killing curiosity here.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

She looks like a pretty Easter egger to me. EEs have no breed standard since they really are a mix. They may have muffs and beard or none at all like yours. There are some fairly common characteristics like the pea comb and greenish legs. They can be any color, combinations of colors, or pure white. They can lay pretty much any color of eggs---blue, green, pink, tan, etc. The one thing they certainly don't have that Robin mentioned is the big, floppy, single comb like a Leghorn.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

courtness38128 said:


> Thank you!


Yes, the EEs are mixes to begin with, just don't tell that to the EE folks!


----------

